# Oh so hot



## cookiesquish (Aug 29, 2012)

It's 35 degrees celcius here in Perth today, which is nothing compared to the temps we get later in December, January and February. I've just been outside to hose down all my chickens. They look pretty funny when they are soaked but at least it cools them down.


----------



## cookiesquish (Aug 29, 2012)

That's 95 Farenheit for those in the US


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

its freezing here in wales


----------

